# EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1300 W



## crmaris (Aug 15, 2013)

EVGA is hitting the PSU market and the competition hard with their latest PSU offerings. The new SuperNOVA G2 1300 W delivers exceptionally good performance at a very nice price, which actually has the unit compete with its 1000 W capacity sibling since the price difference is minimal.

*Show full review*


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it better than the Corsair AX1200i?


----------



## crmaris (Sep 24, 2013)

These graphs will answer your question 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/9.html


----------



## gqneon (Jun 30, 2014)

Over a period of 3 months, I purchased a Cooler Master V1000, EVGA 1300 G2, and now a Corsair AX1500i.  The V1000 is a fantastic unit - but I unfortunately found it's just not enough power for the competitive benchmarking I find myself doing.  I was extremely pleased with that unit and hate to be selling it, but that purchase built my trust in the reviews you're doing here based on my own experience with it.

Then I purchased an EVGA 1300 G2, again based on the reviews I read here.  I should have paid more attention to the work you do here and looked more closely at the noise levels.  It is definitely noisy, especially once everything else in your computer is dialed in quietly.  I can hear it over 14 SP120 HP fans in my build right now just typing this post.  It's a fantastic bang for the buck and very powerful unit, but it comes with its only cons (noise and not quite enough power for what I needed).  So it's on EBay, also, as I await the arrival of my AX1500i.

I bought the AX1500i last night and am awaiting it's arrival.  I have NEVER owned a power supply that was more than a car payment, but the trust I've gained with your reviews made me feel at ease with the purchase.  I can't wait for it to get here and I guess the other two PSU's I'm selling will offset the cost a little.

I'm looking forward to the near silent operation and the massive single rail power delivery.  I actually DO need close to 1.7kW for the benching I'm doing from time to time, and I'm going to find out first hand how awesome this unit is very soon.

Thanks for all your hard work and reviews, they really are helping people and I am one of them!


----------



## Sah7d (Feb 20, 2016)

I recently bought this PSU for a GTX980Ti SLI
The PSU is indeed very good just one question to the experts
The FAN is kind of loud, at 100W it starts to produce 40dBA of noise and around 500W about 44dBA so...

*Is it advisable to change the FAN on this PSU for some other one to eliminate the noise a little bit ?*

What about these?
http://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-industrialppc-2000.html
http://www.corsair.com/es-mx/air-series-af140-quiet-edition-high-airflow-140mm-fan


----------



## harm9963 (Mar 15, 2022)

Update -7 year's old now , still going strong , at $149.00 , at Micro Center .


----------

